

Why you should contribute to open source projects - jqueryin
http://blog.coreyballou.com/blog/why-contribute-to-open-source-projects/

======
jqueryin
Based on a post from last week, I created a static Jekyll blog on github and
CNAME'd my personal website over to it. I love the outcome. I got the idea via
a post the other week and cloned the repository to build my own blog. It uses
Twitter Bootstrap under the hood and you can clone my repo to make your own as
well!

<https://github.com/cballou/cballou.github.com>

